# Smokers anonymous --''



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

*How long has it been?*​
4 month mark, WOOP WOOOP!! 125.00%8 month mark WOOPY SUNNY D ON TOAST!!375.00%


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

*I am an ex smoker!*

Very heavy, for years. I always thought about quitting, and even tried a few times. But my heart was not in it. And I did not succeed!

If Im honest, it took two tragic events to really get me thinking about stopping smoking ganja and tobacco. First I stopped smoking grass. I am not a hater of green, and never will be, but it was not appropriate so I quite. Then on a different occasion, when I actually did manage to stop smoking tobacco, I realized that one major factor in my success was the fact that I was quitting with my brother, so to speak. Wether it was the competition or the shared 'struggle' it worked!

I thought it might be an idea to have a thread that acted like that support on here. People seem very close in one way anyway, and it would be a place that people could come and type when they were craving or just for a bit of 'support'.

It may sound a bit soft. But I found that going through the experience with someone really did help.

If you can come to this thread to be told to man up in those seconds that you want a cigarette, and it be one less rolly you have then great.

People can share tips, pain (  ) and so on so on.

Sorry if that is badly or lamely written. But I think it would have helped me!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

I casually smoke, I can take it or leave it, nights out I might smoke a full pack of ten or none BUT when am working ffs do I smoke a fair few lol 

Im working 5 nights this week aswell probably gonna go through about 30, which isnt alot but for a "non-smoker" which I kind of am its alot


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi, my names JP and I am a smoker. (round of applause)

I went from twenty a day and slowly got my way down to a ten pack every 3 months.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

My name is Greenspin and I only dream smoke now (really do  )


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

I need to stop the green really... Been smoking 15 years now but can't sleep without it. Trouble is a lot of mate smoke aswell. So I would always be around it.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Also I wont smoke just anything, it will have to be a nice cig, not like my mates who are all proper smokers, smoke rolls, cheap horrible fake foreign ****e.

Malboro reds for me, maybe lights if im abit fruity.

Malboro bright leaf... no thanks


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

RMC... said:


> I need to stop the green really... Been smoking 15 years now but can't sleep without it. Trouble is a lot of mate smoke aswell. So I would always be around it.


My brother stopped. But then moved in with some mates and has started again! Green that is. When I go there I can see how it is hard to stop when in a social situation. But you have UK-M behind you mate


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

That's the one mate...... Oh by the way... Good idea for a thread....


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

I used to smoke tobacco and green occasionally but have not touched any of them for over a year - bodybuilding has saved my life.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Been off them 5 years now, now i'm the reformed smoker that preaches at everyone about smoking lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Im just glad Im not a sucker to the tobacco industry anymore - every pun intended


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is a question...........

I work with a tool ( l wont sat lad coz he's a bell end TBH ) who litterally chimney smokes all day.

He's ALWAYS crying poverty so how the f*k can he afford to smoke ? He must spend a tenner a day on them !


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Here is a question...........
> 
> I work with a tool ( l wont sat lad coz he's a bell end TBH ) who litterally chimney smokes all day.
> 
> He's ALWAYS crying poverty so how the f*k can he afford to smoke ? He must spend a tenner a day on them !


Crazy how a smoker can find a way to smoke regardless! I always did. A pack of 20 a day!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i used to be a heavy smoker i was around 12 when i had my first bucket bong at my brothers (maaaan do i hate him for it) then smoked the **** and ganja til couple years ago i seen the light , now i think its rank they stink people that smell of smoke make me wanna throw up and worst of all the streets look a mess littered with tab ends , ban smoking in public i say !!


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

I stopped just over 2 years ago after 35 years as a heavy smoker, up to 40 a day at the worst. Best thing I ever did, anyone who tells you that smoking doesn't hinder your performance in the gym is talking BS, believe me, it does. The feeling of being able to squat & leg press to muscle failure, as opposed to the lungs giving out first, has to be experienced to be believed. Will I ever smoke again? I hope not, but you never know what the future may bring & when a crutch may be required.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Also I wont smoke just anything, it will have to be a nice cig, not like my mates who are all proper smokers, smoke rolls, cheap horrible fake foreign ****e.
> 
> Malboro reds for me, maybe lights if im abit fruity.
> 
> Malboro bright leaf... no thanks


I can't smoke anything but Marlboro reds.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Mayfair dark blue, and GV where my preference!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

When I was in the process of quitting though, one technique I used was do disassociate having a cigarette with anything. So I would not smoke after eating, with coffee ect ect. as to not continue in a habitual fashion!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> I can't smoke anything but Marlboro reds.


and them long fat pink ones


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

uhan said:


> and them long fat *black* ones


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i`ll cover mine in nutella


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Used to be embassy No1 a ten pack every 3-4ish weeks, I'm lucky though cause it's only the heroin I smoke now. :drool:


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Any pipe smokers here? :laugh: I've not smoked in about 18 months... usually only when p1ssed... Usually pass on the weed too even though I'm still around it almost every day. Last smoke I actually had was a cigar though.. much nicer imo


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Greenspin said:


> When I was in the process of quitting though, one technique I used was do disassociate having a cigarette with anything. So I would not smoke after eating, with coffee ect ect. as to not continue in a habitual fashion!


My mate quit and he used to smell a dirty ash tray when he felt a craving for it !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

CoffeeFiend said:


> *Any pipe smokers here?* :laugh: I've not smoked in about 18 months... usually only when p1ssed... Usually pass on the weed too even though I'm still around it almost every day. Last smoke I actually had was a cigar though.. much nicer imo


Yeah ROBSTA !!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> My mate quit and he used to smell a dirty ash tray when he felt a craving for it !


Eversion therapy? That sound disgusting!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Greenspin said:


> Eversion therapy? That sound disgusting!


Not my idea of fun TBH mate...


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

(Stands up from circle of chairs, shuffles around nervously) " Good evening everyone, my name is madmuscles and I'm an ex smoker but still smoking", let me explain... I was a 10 a day smoker for many years and was starting to get sick of needing a cig every second and what was worse was that after a cig I sometimes would still be unsatisfied, so last oct I gave up using niquitin minis, I gave up for 2 months or so and had a relapse after a beer binge as for some reason after a beer, sex, with my morning cuppa, after a meal etc.. a poxy mint would never suffice as i needed some hardcore smoking action to make these actions feel complete. I was always interested in electric cigarettes (E-cigs) but never got round to buying one, on the off chance my local newsagent had a disposable one for £6 quid so I took the plunge and enjoyed it though it wasn't that strong, so I ordered and ecig kit off the net and was pleasantly surprised, eventually I bought a more powerful version called "The Screwdriver" which has a more powerful battery and looks like a chrome crackpipe but does the job in fulfilling all my needs, there are all kinds of flavours imaginable, I use high strength e-liquids which you drip into the screwdriver and 'vape" as in vaporise, I have strawberry, vanilla, chocolate, watermelon, coffee, chocolate etc... They also sell medium/low and non nicotine flavoured liquids, I would recommend this to anyone that wants to give up or even if you just miss smoking so much that you might relapse into normal cigs, as said above my lungs feel fresher and I can get more air, no more spluttering, choking and calling out for my momma when on the rowing machine, my kids don't have to smell nicotine on me or see me smoking, no more searching for lighters and I feel more healthier and this was kind expensive at £70 quid for the model i got (There a models that are a lot cheaper) I have saved money in the long run and all in all I haven't had a beer in 2 months or so but will with the ecig and see how that goes this weekend, so there you have it, a non smoker but still smoking, because we all know smoking is COOOOOL! (Just kidding kids, just say no to drugs, drink, and homosexual practices unless you're homosexual)


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Just to add That's similar to the one I bought^^^^ but not the same one and have nothing to do with that site or any site except the leather dwarf bondage site which I'm proud to be affiliated with.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

madmuscles said:


> (Stands up from circle of chairs, shuffles around nervously) " Good evening everyone, my name is madmuscles and I'm an ex smoker but still smoking", let me explain... I was a 10 a day smoker for many years and was starting to get sick of needing a cig every second and what was worse was that after a cig I sometimes would still be unsatisfied, so last oct I gave up using niquitin minis, I gave up for 2 months or so and had a relapse after a beer binge as for some reason after a beer, sex, with my morning cuppa, after a meal etc.. a poxy mint would never suffice as i needed some hardcore smoking action to make these actions feel complete. I was always interested in electric cigarettes (E-cigs) but never got round to buying one, on the off chance my local newsagent had a disposable one for £6 quid so I took the plunge and enjoyed it though it wasn't that strong, so I ordered and ecig kit off the net and was pleasantly surprised, eventually I bought a more powerful version called "The Screwdriver" which has a more powerful battery and looks like a chrome crackpipe but does the job in fulfilling all my needs, there are all kinds of flavours imaginable, I use high strength e-liquids which you drip into the screwdriver and 'vape" as in vaporise, I have strawberry, vanilla, chocolate, watermelon, coffee, chocolate etc... They also sell medium/low and non nicotine flavoured liquids, I would recommend this to anyone that wants to give up or even if you just miss smoking so much that you might relapse into normal cigs, as said above my lungs feel fresher and I can get more air, no more spluttering, choking and calling out for my momma when on the rowing machine, my kids don't have to smell nicotine on me or see me smoking, no more searching for lighters and I feel more healthier and this was kind expensive at £70 quid for the model i got (There a models that are a lot cheaper) I have saved money in the long run and all in all I haven't had a beer in 2 months or so but will with the ecig and see how that goes this weekend, so there you have it, a non smoker but still smoking, because we all know smoking is COOOOOL! (Just kidding kids, just say no to drugs, drink, and homosexual practices unless you're homosexual)


Haha, thought that was a bullet for a sec! Old times. But I always wondered about the e cig things!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lol @ madmuscles 

btw what is your real first name ? id bet ......roy ?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

lol,roy? What gave you that idea?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chubby brown


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

we had a smoking brief at work and the speaker said smoking is harder to come off than herion... dot know how true that is


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NoodleArms said:


> we had a smoking brief at work and the speaker said smoking is harder to come off than herion... dot know how true that is


speaking as a smackhead and ex smoker id say its bollox but thats just me


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> we had a smoking brief at work and the speaker said smoking is harder to come off than herion... dot know how true that is


Its true I could go into the neurochemistry behind it but I doubt anyones interested  smoking and alcoholism are just as hard to beat as cocaine and heronin..


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Noodlearms, yeah I've heard this many times I've never used heroin but seen people dying going through withdrawals whilst coming off, itching, in agony, diohrea, pain etc... Looks like hell, when someone gives up cigs I've never seen them as bad as a heroin addict, maybe quick temper, irritability and anxious yeah but as bad as heroin? Nah, but then maybe it's an individual thing and to some who haven't done heroin it's just something they compare it to to show that it's ab*tch of a drug too? Has anyone ever met a heroin addict that has said "Yeah i've finally kicked the brown, easiest thing ever but those f*cking cigs are murder to give up!'?


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Ive never smoked or done herion, i just think its a waste of money. IMO herion is a weak mans drug, everyone knows what it does to you. I grew up around skag heads and its a life i could never lead. then theres smoking, i served 10 years in the army as a infantryman. watching blokes argue and fight each over **** and when they run out and get all angry with each other is just sad. Its eveb worse when your on tour, could go weeks with out **** and blokes start cracking up and when they finally get some they chain smoke. FOOOOk that!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

NoodleArms said:


> Iwatching blokes argue and fight each over **** and when they run out and get all angry with each other is just sad.


Same as in prison, you'd see a man shank another because of tobacco,and think to yourself, you want to kill a man so you can kill yourself? Well i suppose in jail it's slightly different as there are many other factors but you know what I'm saying.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

I smoke weed with tobacco mixed with it, used to smoke cigarettes aswell. Cut out the cigarettes and can go days/weeks without smoking weed if i have to, (when i cant afford it).

I found quitting easier when i stopped smoking the bud for the first few weeks, then started smoking spliffs again. I know its not great for me but if i could afford to roll blunts i would, the tobacco is the main problem for me


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

puurboi said:


> I smoke weed with tobacco mixed with it, used to smoke cigarettes aswell. Cut out the cigarettes and can go days/weeks without smoking weed if i have to, (when i cant afford it).
> 
> I found quitting easier when i stopped smoking the bud for the first few weeks, then started smoking spliffs again. I know its not great for me but if i could afford to roll blunts i would, the tobacco is the main problem for me


You must be smoking something else than tobacco and week with an avatar like that..


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

My names Dan and I was to, a "smoker". I smoked for years until I went to the gym for the first time with a mate of mine. I went a few times and I enjoyed it that much that I turned all healthy in the space of a month and cut the smoking dead.... Anyway, that was years ago and everytime I walk past a smoker I still try and smell them...

Because I found it hard to quit smoking whilst drinking I stopped drinking too 

Now my only addiction is AAS & Iron! :cool2:


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

uhan said:


> speaking as a smackhead and ex smoker id say its bollox but thats just me


haha representing your people! :lol:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Just saw this add, thought it was worth a link: http://www.nicorette.co.uk/?utm_campaign=QuickMist%20Launch&utm_medium=DISPLAY&utm_source=Google%20Content%20Network.&utm_content=728x90


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

smoked ciggies since i was 16, now 27...... I like smoking  but i can see it would be great to stop. My biggie was giving up weed. I started puffin when I was also around 16/17 and smoked right through until january this year. I met a new gf and for some weird reason just didnt want to smoke grass anymore. Like it was almost overnight that the want for it just disappeared. 10 years of smoking grass then overnight it just stopped. Random but fantastic.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I haven't read all the posts in this thread, so apologies if it's been mentioned before, but have you tried reading Allen Carr? It helped me a lot when I packed in. I used to smoke at least 20 a day, and much more when I was on one. Haven't had one in 8 years now. I'd recommend him.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

chilli said:


> I haven't read all the posts in this thread, so apologies if it's been mentioned before, but have you tried reading Allen Carr? It helped me a lot when I packed in. I used to smoke at least 20 a day, and much more when I was on one. Haven't had one in 8 years now. I'd recommend him.


Funny you should mention that. I think a caring friend bout it for me? Is it the one the is halve blue and halve white on the front cover, or something similar. Apparently it is very good.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilli said:


> I haven't read all the posts in this thread, so apologies if it's been mentioned before, but have you tried reading Allen Carr? It helped me a lot when I packed in. I used to smoke at least 20 a day, and much more when I was on one. Haven't had one in 8 years now. I'd recommend him.


isnt he the funny gay man with glasses and bucked teeth ?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

uhan said:


> isnt he the funny gay man with glasses and bucked teeth ?


That is why i remember the book, because I thought is this serious, but turns out I don't think it is the same person. But I didn't read it so.............


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

No, it's not the same person! Deffo worth a read.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

I've wanted to quit smoking green for ages now, been a social smoker for about 8/9 years, I do NOT how ever smoke ****. which to some may sound strange but even the smell of a *** makes me want to puke! Tiny bit of rolling baccy and lots of green for me  ha but yes when 90% of your friends smoke its VERY hard to quit!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

MrMike said:


> I've wanted to quit smoking green for ages now, been a social smoker for about 8/9 years, I do NOT how ever smoke ****. which to some may sound strange but even the smell of a *** makes me want to puke! Tiny bit of rolling baccy and lots of green for me  ha but yes when 90% of your friends smoke its VERY hard to quit!


It's empowering when you can sit in a room full of suckers {no offence, just thought it made the sentence a bit deeper than not  } and not feel the need to be one to!


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

True Greenspin that maybe, but when you got all your boys smoking and passing it to you no matter how empowering it maybe 7 years of drug endued habits kick it and that joints getting smoked!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

MrMike said:


> True Greenspin that maybe, but when you got all your boys smoking and passing it to you no matter how empowering it maybe 7 years of drug endued habits kick it and that joints getting smoked!


Trust me, as you can tell from my name on here I still am the green king IMO {  } But there is something inside all of us that can say no! When in a room of people smoking anyway, you can not smoke but still get secondary high, so not all is lost!


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

God I read some of the posts (ppl said they gave up) and now I hate myself. why the foock I cant give it up????????????? I gave up much worst stuff but this thing is hard to give up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

RMC... said:


> I need to stop the green really... Been smoking 15 years now but can't sleep without it. Trouble is a lot of mate smoke aswell. So I would always be around it.


Are you joking mate? With that avatar and username?


----------



## Thug-Nasty (Mar 16, 2011)

im currently quitting at the moment been takinf them Champix there not bad but I went out on Saturday and smoked about 3-4 but not touched them or craved until today I forgot to take my tablet this morning and I could really go a tab right now haha


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

What are Champix mate?


----------



## Thug-Nasty (Mar 16, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> What are Champix mate?


There a course of tablets to help quit mate got them prescribed from the NHS which in Scotland are free now


----------



## xcase (Aug 25, 2010)

I have quit smoking for 73 days now thats 513 cigs saving of £155 

I must say that i smoked cigs for 15 years and done a cold turkey, first few weeks been having chest pains plus started my workouts.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

xcase said:


> I have quit smoking for 73 days now thats 513 cigs *saving of £155*
> 
> I must say that i smoked cigs for 15 years and done a cold turkey, first few weeks been having chest pains plus started my workouts.


Looking at it like this, is probably a lot of motivation too. I was on a pack of 20 Mayfair a day, so over a £5'er a day. at least £35 a week.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

New poll added, maybe as something to strive for........


----------



## xcase (Aug 25, 2010)

I was on mayfair smooth 10's, i signed up to the nhs smokefree but ended uo doing a cold turkey


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I think having the will power to diet gives some people to discipline to go cold turkey. Less fuss involved and quick results.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Escaped the nicotine trap today.

Stopping smoking has been a piece of pis$

Once you understand nicotine addiction and get your head in the right place, it is EEEEAAAASSSSSy!!!

I *know* I will never smoke again.

Thanks to Mr Allen Carr (the smoking guru, not the fruity comedian)


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

I've been on the electric cigs for a while now and had a relapse a month ago in ibiza when my e-cig died on me so bought a pack and smoked when i had the urge but it still didn't taste nice. Got a new e-cig now and am back on the tobacco wagon. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jedd (Mar 17, 2011)

People that crave cigarettes for many months and years after giving up seriously bug me. Its completely daft and illogical. And its people like them (with their constant tales of missing having a 'puff') that make smokers believe that when you quit you can never be free of the cravings. Utter bollocks.

The best advice I could give to someone who has just quit smoking and finding it difficult to see the light is to remember a very simple statement (based on 100% fact!);

*DO NOT for a single second allow yourself to believe that smoking was a 'pleasure'.* The times when you remember smoking a *** and feeling clam and relaxed is an ILLUSION. The only reason why it made you feel calm and relaxed is because you were suffering from withdrawal symptoms in the short period after the last cigarette, so when you lit up the next cigarette the withdrawal symptoms momentarily vanish. Those feelings of calmness and relaxation you remember? That is feeling normal!!!! Its what non-smokers feel all day, everyday.

The amount of people that just don't get this point is frankly amazing! Its like when you wear tight shoes all day and then feel pleasure when you take them off. Its not pleasure, its just that the pain stops. If you never wore the shoes in the first place, you wouldn't have experienced the pain all day!

Remember your first cigarette? Did it make you feel calm and relaxed? Did it bollocks!! It made you think 'why the F*CK do people smoke **** because they taste like sh*t and do nothing for you'. In fact that's why most people get addicted in the first place, because they think **** are so crap and disgusting, it would be impossible to get addicted - but soon its too late. Its a subtle trap.

The sooner people get these points, the sooner the world will wake up to cigarettes. Its a complete joke, and many years from now, our offspring will laugh at our generations for being so foolish and gullible. I want to see the back of the murdering scum that sell this sh*te.

Rant over. (don't get me started on nicotine replacement devices - talk about a contradiction in terms - OMG)

Allen Carr, RIP, I owe you a great debt for the wisdom you imparted to me - you should be posthumously knighted!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I cant stand the term "Casual smoker" - to me thats someone who is so un-cool that they feel they have to smoke around work mates to make up for lack of intelligence and a lack of interesting conversation.


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

I haven't smoked for 3 months tommorow.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Tombo said:


> I haven't smoked for 3 months tommorow.


Well done mate, the hardest part is over. I quit almost 3 years ago after smoking 20+ a day for over 30 years, those who say it doesn't affect your training are talking BS, best thing I ever did.


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Squirrel said:


> Well done mate, the hardest part is over. I quit almost 3 years ago after smoking 20+ a day for over 30 years, those who say it doesn't affect your training are talking BS, best thing I ever did.


Mate, well done, you've done really well! Luckily I gave up before I started training properly so I didn't get the negative effects but my mate started at the gym on Monday and he said he is finding it harder cos of the smoking


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Ive qut smoking several times, anywhere from a week to a few months.

May sound odd but i purchased an Joye Ego-T electronic cigertte, ive had a cheap version which was ****e so i purchased one of these.

I swear best thing ive done, had about 1 *** in 4 weeks and i feel no urge to have one at all, only reason i i had the one was because my battery died and i wanted to see what i felt like to have a *** again - totally drained my energy levels.

Although it is not quitting smoking, i am vapouring nicotine which is not proven to be harmfull minus the 2000 deadly chemicals - and it costs me **** all! about 10-20 quid a month on eliquid.

Thought the whole concept was gay and wouldnt help but im so so sooo suprised


----------



## AK74 (Nov 9, 2011)

I am a smoker and am really wanting to give up. I know it hinders my gym performance and ive also got a stupid smokers cough too which i hate ! It fecks about with my life so much but just cant seem to stop its such an addiction ! Im gonna try to pack in really soon but know its gonna be hard as all my mates smoke ! It makes me stink and sometimes its embarrasing as i see people look away from me as i talk to them and girls must hate it too ! I just wish i could wake up one morning and not need to throw that smoke in my lungs but the urge is just so amazingly strong ! Anyone got any good tips for someone like me who has the breaking strain of a cobweb when it comes to nicotine ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

AK74 said:


> I am a smoker and am really wanting to give up. I know it hinders my gym performance and ive also got a stupid smokers cough too which i hate ! It fecks about with my life so much but just cant seem to stop its such an addiction ! Im gonna try to pack in really soon but know its gonna be hard as all my mates smoke ! It makes me stink and sometimes its embarrasing as i see people look away from me as i talk to them and girls must hate it too ! I just wish i could wake up one morning and not need to throw that smoke in my lungs but the urge is just so amazingly strong ! Anyone got any good tips for someone like me who has the breaking strain of a cobweb when it comes to nicotine ?


Yes. Stopping smoking is NOT hard. It is the easiest thing to stop doing.

Read Allen Carrs Easy Way to Stop Smoking, and your wish will come true mate


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

AK74 said:


> I am a smoker and am really wanting to give up. I know it hinders my gym performance and ive also got a stupid smokers cough too which i hate ! It fecks about with my life so much but just cant seem to stop its such an addiction ! Im gonna try to pack in really soon but know its gonna be hard as all my mates smoke ! It makes me stink and sometimes its embarrasing as i see people look away from me as i talk to them and girls must hate it too ! *I just wish i could wake up one morning and not need to throw that smoke in my lungs* but the urge is just so amazingly strong ! Anyone got any good tips for someone like me who has the breaking strain of a cobweb when it comes to nicotine ?


That's pretty much what happened to me, I got through the first day still wanting one at times but the best thing to do is keep yourself busy so that your mind isn't on smoking. The next few days were similar then as time progresses you start to think about smoking less and you get less urges to smoke.

Now I can't stand the smell and I hate it when I am stood near someone who is smoking.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I quit in Jan 2011, best thing I have done this year. Was a 30 a day smoker at one time, must have reeked of ****. Don't even give it a thought at all any more, the addiction is destroyed.

Love that I can do things like circuit training, boxing, running feels good, love running at the mo. Cardio has never been better, am down from resting bpm 85 to 61. Appetite is great as well, food tastes great again.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I started probably like most people, experimenting with mates when I was around 13years old, tried it didnt like it, but strangely went back months later tried again. Then at parties is seemed like the cool thing to do..so a group of us would go 3s up on a pack.. this sort of behaviour carried on from 13-15ish, seemed like all the popular kids were doing it, and if you werent you were not in the 'cool' group so to speak.

When I finished school 3years ago, started to smoke a bit more often because met new people, and you were allowed to at college. Then got into more of a habit, then going out drinking in clubs for the first time a year ago or so, started to always have a *** with a drink. after a year of this combined with how i started, I now smoke every day basically.. a night out i can go through 20 (probably smoke 12-15myself) give them out too.. and on normal days about 5-10.

I always feel guilt when i smoke, i know i should not do it..i worry a lot about it, so many negatives.. I AM quitting Janurary the 1st 2012, ive got 3-4 mates who are doing it with me too, all by chance. I cant WAIT! I AM gonna do it.

Maximum respect to those who have quit or are in the process


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

hendrix said:


> I quit in Jan 2011, best thing I have done this year. Was a 30 a day smoker at one time, must have reeked of ****. Don't even give it a thought at all any more, the addiction is destroyed.
> 
> Love that I can do things like circuit training, boxing, running feels good, love running at the mo. Cardio has never been better, am down from resting bpm 85 to 61. Appetite is great as well, *food tastes great again*.


Well done mate! Food does taste a hell of a lot better after you give up!!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

AK74 said:


> I am a smoker and am really wanting to give up. I know it hinders my gym performance and ive also got a stupid smokers cough too which i hate ! It fecks about with my life so much but just cant seem to stop its such an addiction ! Im gonna try to pack in really soon but know its gonna be hard as all my mates smoke ! It makes me stink and sometimes its embarrasing as i see people look away from me as i talk to them and girls must hate it too ! I just wish i could wake up one morning and not need to throw that smoke in my lungs but the urge is just so amazingly strong ! Anyone got any good tips for someone like me who has the breaking strain of a cobweb when it comes to nicotine ?


I used patches mate, if you want to really do it, 21mg month one, 14mg month 2, 7mg month 3. Then it is a piece of p1ss after that mate, month after stopping 7mg the addiction is gone, no cravings, nothing. Feels great, the patches take most of the cravings away, makes things a lot easier without all that losing the plot/mood swings etc


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Tombo said:


> Well done mate! Food does taste a hell of a lot better after you give up!!


Yeah certainly does, thanks mate, well done yourself.


----------

